# Rules for Rugby World Cup



## slim6y (Sep 8, 2011)

Dear Wife,

1. From 9 September to 23 October, 2011, you should read the sports section of the newspaper so that you are aware of what is going on regarding the Rugby World Cup, and that way you will be able to join in the conversations. If you fail to do this, then you will be looked at in a bad way, or you will be totally ignored.. DO NOT complain about not receiving any attention.

2. During the Rugby World Cup, the television is mine, MySky, the VCR and DVD are all mine, at all times, without any exceptions. If you even take a glimpse of the remote control, you will lose it.

3. If you have to pass by in front of the TV during a game, I don’t mind, as long as you do it crawling on the floor and without distracting me. If you decide to stand nude in front of the TV, make sure you put clothes on right after because if you catch a cold, I won’t have time to take you to the doctor or look after you during the World Cup month.

4. During the games I will be blind, deaf and mute, unless I require a refill of my drink or something to eat. You are out of your mind if you expect me to listen to you, open the door, answer the telephone, or pick up the baby that just fell from the second floor… it won’t happen.

5. It would be a good idea for you to keep at least two 12 packs of stubbies in the fridge at all times, as well as plenty of things to nibble on, and please do not make any funny faces to my friends when they come over to watch the games. In return, you will be allowed to use the TV between 12pm and 3pm, unless they replay a good game that I missed during the day.

6. Please, please, please, if you see me upset because one of my teams is losing, DO NOT say ‘get over it, it’s only a game’, or ‘don’t worry, they’ll win next time’. If you say these things, you will only make me angrier and I will love you less. Remember, you will never ever know more about rugby than me and your so called ‘words of encouragement’ will only lead to a break up or divorce.

7. You are welcome to sit with me to watch one game and you can talk to me during halftime, but only when the commercials are on, and only if the halftime score is pleasing me.. In addition, please note, I am saying ‘one’ game; hence do not use the Rugby World Cup as a nice cheesy excuse to ‘spend time together’..

8. The replays of the tries are very important. I don’t care if I have seen them or I haven’t seen them, I want to see them again. Many times, and record them.

9. Tell your friends NOT to have any babies, or any other child related parties or gatherings that requires my attendance because:
a. I will not go,
b. I will not go, and
c. I will not go.

10. But, if a friend of mine invites us to his house to watch a game, we will be there in a flash.

11. The daily World Cup highlights show on TV every night is just as important as the games themselves. Do not even think about saying, ‘But you have already seen this… why don’t you change the channel to something we can all watch?’

12. Please save your expressions such as, ‘Thank goodness the Rugby World Cup is only every four years’. I am immune to these words, because after this comes the reruns of the Rugby World Cup, etc, etc.

13. And finally, if you are female and your “man” likes rugby less than you, he is not a real man and shall be bound by these rules and additionally be referred to as “the bitch” for the duration of the Rugby World Cup.

Thank you for your cooperation.


Regards,
Your husband


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 8, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 8, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Lol.



it's not funny... It's serious...


----------



## leamos (Sep 8, 2011)

Only 19hrs to go YEOW!!!


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 8, 2011)

Brilliant Paul. Simply, brilliant.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 9, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Brilliant Paul. Simply, brilliant.



Sam.... Even with my intellectual abilities (and they do say Rugby is the thinking man's sport) I still wouldn't have been able to write something as elegant as this!

I usually wouldn't use the word elegant when describing anything to do with the RWC... But as of tonight... 7pm NZ time... I won't care what words I am using so long NZ thump Tonga!!!


----------



## saximus (Sep 9, 2011)

Are you gonna go to any games Slim?


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 9, 2011)

My bitches spot on the couch is henceforth claimed as mine during this magical time of year... but for one problem. My toddler broke the TV. *wails*


----------



## slim6y (Sep 9, 2011)

saximus said:


> Are you gonna go to any games Slim?



The one I wanted to go to (to support Argentina) was this weekend - Argentina v England... Unfortunately at $160 per ticket (and I didn't want to go by myself) I chose not to go and to enjoy a home watch....

Actually - I'm at a quiz night tomorrow (when the Arg v Eng game is on) so NOBODY will tell me the score and I will record it and watch it when I get home!



Nighthawk said:


> My bitches spot on the couch is henceforth claimed as mine during this magical time of year... but for one problem. My toddler broke the TV. *wails*



How long have you known this said toddler for? 

It's not to late to just leave this toddler outside or give it away... It's not like you've had a lot of time to get attached to it or anything....

There will be some rugby hating fanatics that would love a toddler in their life - it's a win win situation in my mind...


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 9, 2011)

slim6y said:


> How long have you known this said toddler for?
> 
> It's not to late to just leave this toddler outside or give it away... It's not like you've had a lot of time to get attached to it or anything....
> 
> There will be some rugby hating fanatics that would love a toddler in their life - it's a win win situation in my mind...



Well.... I have known him for two years and I'm a little attached. I did make him myself you know, and it would be a lot of hard work down the drain to just *give* him away or set him free. Plus I don't want to unleash that destructive force on an unsuspecting world unchecked...
Tempting though. I'll take expressions of interest.


----------



## Dukz13 (Sep 9, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Dear Wife,
> 
> 1. From 9 September to 23 October, 2011, you should read the sports section of the newspaper so that you are aware of what is going on regarding the Rugby World Cup, and that way you will be able to join in the conversations. If you fail to do this, then you will be looked at in a bad way, or you will be totally ignored.. DO NOT complain about not receiving any attention.
> 
> ...



slim6y for prime minister....your an inspiration to all.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 9, 2011)

Dukz13 said:


> slim6y for prime minister....your an inspiration to all.



The last New Zealander you put into power kind of abused his privileges - but it's nice to know you're able to sweep that under the carpet


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 9, 2011)

"swing loooow, sweet chaariot"...........................................................cc


----------



## slim6y (Sep 9, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> "swing loooow, sweet chaariot"...........................................................cc



Nice.... Did you see the England supporters in Dunedin? They managed to get an interview and sung swing low......

Great first half from the All Blacks tho... already 4 tries and the bonus point!


----------



## chase77 (Sep 9, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Brilliant Paul. Simply, brilliant.



Nothing brilliant about it. Simple rules that every man should know.

Go you Wallabies


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 9, 2011)

chase77 said:


> Go you Wallabies



Hissssssss


----------



## Dukz13 (Sep 9, 2011)

Go the mighty All Blacks


----------



## slim6y (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice start... How long till they choke tho?

Australia get their first run out on Sunday.... Italy shouldn't be too hard for them... my guess is ABs v Wallabies final!


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 9, 2011)

What happened? Who won?


----------



## sesa-sayin (Sep 10, 2011)

The AB,s always do well in the Southern Hemisphere, terribly in the Northern Hem. these conditions will suit them. I think the reason they seem to choke, is that NZ does not regularly have sports-people doing well at the highest international level...that puts pressure.on them...............SLIM We miss you.this side of the Tasman


----------



## slim6y (Sep 10, 2011)

Go the Pumas!!!

Holy molly.... That Japanese team = wow!!! They were so competitive for 40 minutes... the score does not reflect their dedication that's fr sure!

Nearly a day of upsets - but my money is on Argentina - thrash those Johnny boys!


----------



## Serpentess (Sep 10, 2011)

Man, it's times like this I wish I had pay tv.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 10, 2011)

chantelle_savage said:


> Man, it's times like this I wish I had pay tv.



There are very easy ways around that....

Try p2p streaming.... I've watched every game live so far - and only two were free to air... the rest was p2p...


----------



## Bushman (Sep 10, 2011)

It's a shame that ALL the games aren't free to air. One televised game a day isn't _nearly_ enough! 
It was disappointing that they didn't televise the opening ceremony etc. last night. I heard that it was like a mini-Olympics and a real opportunity for NZ to shine. 
Selling the broadcast rights of national sports to private companies is sacrilege imo! 
Can you tell us more about p2p streaming Slim? That sounds like the go.

Tonga did well in the second half against the kiwis last night. Their try was well-deserved I thought. The kiwis showed some good form as well. Great to see two such proud rugby nations battling it out. It was a good appetizer for what's to come. I like the wallaby’s chances.

By the way, Nighthawk, can you _please_ change your avatar. No hot pink allowed on a rugby thread. It's against the rules and very painful! 
Better go and tune in the aeriel for the England v's Argentina match that's due to start soon.
It'll be good to check out motherlands form...


----------



## slim6y (Sep 11, 2011)

I found a site yesterday after my other site was taken down  but now yesterday's site hasn't got todays games!

But bookmark it anyway...

FirstRow Watch Live Rugby Streaming | 6 Nations Rugby Games Live Online | NRL Live Stream National Rugby League

This site was the one I used to use - but it's currently down - bookmark it - it may come back...

MyP2P

Your game today will be Aussie v Italy - that will be free to air... Tonight's RSA v Wales should be good... that will be somewhere online...

Here's te Aussie Italy game - they're not hard to find if you look  Live Rugby Streaming | Free Rugby | Free Sports | HQFooty.Com

That also has the Ireland v USA game and the Wales v RSA game  perfect! Bookmark that!

And finally - here's another:

RWC Rugby World Cup 2011: RWC | Watch Rugby Matches Live


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 11, 2011)

Bushman said:


> It's a shame that ALL the games aren't free to air. One televised game a day isn't _nearly_ enough!
> It was disappointing that they didn't televise the opening ceremony etc. last night. I heard that it was like a mini-Olympics and a real opportunity for NZ to shine.
> Selling the broadcast rights of national sports to private companies is sacrilege imo!
> Can you tell us more about p2p streaming Slim? That sounds like the go.
> ...



I may just change it for the RWC, but come on, I didn't actually intend for the hot pink to come through so bright. I don't even like pink; it was the red heat lamp on the BHP pair, our own little 'red light district'. I shall raise the colours momentarily then, just for you...

Better?


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 11, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Go the Pumas!!!
> 
> Holy molly.... That Japanese team = wow!!! They were so competitive for 40 minutes... the score does not reflect their dedication that's fr sure!
> 
> Nearly a day of upsets - but my money is on Argentina - thrash those Johnny boys!


Glad you done yer dough, slim.......................Great forward battle, England stronger and fitter! and you will never see Johny kick like that again!!!!!:shock::lol:


----------



## cactus2u (Sep 11, 2011)

good post Paul Shame we didn't get to see even highlights to the opening here in Oz. Got my flag up

[h=6]¤*¨¨*¤.¸¸ ...¸.¤\
\¸.New Zealand ,.,\
.\¸.¤*¨¨*¤ .¸¸.¸.¤*
..\
☻/
/▌
/ \ Rugby World Cup 2011 !!! Go the ALL BLACKS!![/h]


----------



## smithson (Sep 11, 2011)

Go the all blacks go you good thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slim6y (Sep 11, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Glad you done yer dough, slim.......................Great forward battle, England stronger and fitter! and you will never see Johny kick like that again!!!!!:shock::lol:



I'm not sure I am pleased there!

What it possibly means is we (NZ) will meet Los Pumas in the quarters... Which sux for the Pumas... This therefore means England face the Wallabies in the semis (if they get that far)... One of these two teams is gone... 

I know who Australia wished had won last night... Could have meant they'd meet the pumas... It now appears that the quarter finals have been set in just one game... Unless the ABs get beaten by the cockerels... That (judging on their Japanese performance) is quite unlikely...

Good news everyone - the streams are back up online at FirstRow Watch Live Rugby Streaming | 6 Nations Rugby Games Live Online | NRL Live Stream National Rugby League 

About to watch Aussie beat Italy... It is going to be the first convincing match in my mind... A total walloping!

Tonight tho... GO WALES!!! (I accidentally drew Wales in my RWC draw... Oh well, if they get in over the RSA then there's a chance they could make the semis!!!)

Italy and the Coopers vs Australia (first half)... 

Well - is this the most competitive world cup yet?


----------



## Bushman (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks very much for that Slim. 8) That's a good analysis.
How good was that wallaby second half!? The boys showed some great form just then defeating Italy 32-6  
I can't wait for what's to come...especially the seemingly inevitable all-blacks/wallabies match-up.

P.S - That's much better Nighthawk,  thanks.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 11, 2011)

I tell ya - the ABs and the Boks have to be worried about the Wallabies - is there any other teams at this tournament? 

Ireland were half hearted against a spirited Eagles team... I'm pretty surprised - Ireland had all the opportunities but none of the score!


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 12, 2011)

Slim, this Is the world cup! Do not go by the first outings, The Northern hems will build! Wales outplayed the Boks, but I wont be writing them off! To say its a 3 horse tri nation tournament, is a bit premature:shock:

"swing low".....you Roses..............................:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 12, 2011)

But it's *always* a three horse tri nation tournament. At the most England jump in as a fourth when it's not interesting enough, but that's only rarely


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 14, 2011)

Fancy em for a rare 3rd final on the spin...


----------



## slim6y (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh Canada... Oh Canada.... (not that I care, but geeez, they put some heart in that - now Canada to beat Japan and France).

The cold war happens today... Russia v USA....

My prediction USA by 18 points!

If you want to see it - kick off is 5:30 AEST (7:30 NZT) - those streams I put up earlier - they all work!


----------



## Bushman (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Slim...'FirstRow' is the only one that works for me. The others are either down or a maze :? 
I can only get Russian commentary. Is it the same for you?


----------



## slim6y (Sep 15, 2011)

Bushman said:


> Thanks Slim...'FirstRow' is the only one that works for me. The others are either down or a maze :?
> I can only get Russian commentary. Is it the same for you?



Sorry mate - I missed ya...

All perfect, I got the Irish TV commentary - Link 1 from FirstRow.... 

And all the others worked perfectly for me too... 

Sometimes I watch the Italian commentary - but the pictures are the same! Just I have to laugh when Italian commentators get excited (which isn't too often).

Wonder why you had troubles.... I really can't help.

Rugby World Cup 2011 - Streaming [Week2] 

Keep that book marked... Then click on any of the links that say Flash Links

They should work. 

I have had no luck with Sopcasts and I don't want to download their stupid Sopcast toolbar... Especially when Flash is better anyhow!


----------



## Bushman (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks again Slim, much appreciated.  
The All Blacks trounced the Japanese, as you'd expect. I can't wait till they play the Wallabies. That'll be a good contest as always...but we shouldn't get ahead of ourselves. We're up against the Irish tonight, which should be a pretty solid encounter.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 18, 2011)

Bushman said:


> Thanks again Slim, much appreciated.
> The All Blacks trounced the Japanese, as you'd expect. I can't wait till they play the Wallabies. That'll be a good contest as always...but we shouldn't get ahead of ourselves. We're up against the Irish tonight, which should be a pretty solid encounter.


Sure was....


----------



## Bushman (Sep 18, 2011)

The first upset. All credit to the Irish...they played well. I'll bet they painted Wellington green last night.


----------



## scorps (Sep 18, 2011)

Go france (only cause my house mates Canadian  )


----------



## slim6y (Sep 18, 2011)

WOW! 

Sorry Australia - I've re-written my possible outcomes - It looks like Aussie goes home early - sorry... But at least Australia will make the quarter finals.

It looks like a Black vs Roses final - with an easy 29 - 9 win over the roses (same score in 1987 tho that time against the cockerels)


----------



## Bushman (Sep 19, 2011)

slim6y said:


> WOW!
> 
> Sorry Australia - I've re-written my possible outcomes - It looks like Aussie goes home early - sorry... But at least Australia will make the quarter finals.
> 
> It looks like a Black vs Roses final - with an easy 29 - 9 win over the roses (same score in 1987 tho that time against the cockerels)


We're not done yet!... although the Wallabies have to do it the hard way now, as they have to get past the Springboks in the quarter finals now. 
I'll bet that one of us get through to the final though and either one of us is capable of beating the All Blacks.




Bushman said:


> The first upset. All credit to the Irish...they played well. I'll bet they painted Wellington green last night.


I was right... Fans paint the town green after Irish win Rugby... | Stuff.co.nz
"We had the whole venue filled with Kiwis, South Africans and a few Welsh, and all were cheering on the Irish."

Why is it that you guys love to beat us (or see us beaten) so much?


----------



## slim6y (Sep 19, 2011)

Bushman said:


> We're not done yet!... although the Wallabies have to do it the hard way now, as they have to get past the Springboks in the quarter finals now.
> I'll bet that one of us get through to the final though and either one of us is capable of beating the All Blacks.
> 
> 
> ...



Haha... Well - where does it start???

Picture Wales - there's an England vs New Zealand final... Wales is on the SAME island as England. In fact... some may even say governed by the same government.... You don't even need a passport to go between the two countries... But who do you think the Welsh will support?

NZ has an inferiority complex to big bro oz...

I was in the USA - and how many bloody yanks said... Oi, Aussie... 

My reply... I'm a kiwi!!!

New Zealand... Oh yer... I know the place... Isn't it that island below Australia.... (got your American accent on?)

Ummmm (i reply) do you mean Tasmania?

Isn't that New Zealand?

The island BELOW Australia is Tasmania....

Oh...

This is an actual conversation I have had...

So... We're inferior... We have something to prove...

I spent 7 years getting shepp shagging jokes and people saying Say fush and chups for us... Please....

I started teaching in a chemistry class and started talking about groups of atoms... Here we have group one... Group two... Three... four... five and here's group six.... and a kid puts up his hand and asks... "Do atoms really have group sex?"

So... When ever Australia plays a country - it is that country I adopt as my own... Even when I was in Australia I did that (though much much quieter). 

I found - so long I was out with a bunch of Australians, and at least ONE of them was a Tasmanian, I would be safe from the barrage of sheep shagging jokes and they'd all pick on the Tasmanian....

I personally think RSA will be too strong for Australia and far more hungry to win.

I also thing that Mr Cooper is feeling the Cooperhate - there's some hate out there for him here (it's official).

If NZ doesn't win... I want Ireland to win!!! or Wales....

I do NOT WANT Australia, South Africa, England or France to win... Any other country is fine.... ANY other country!!! Preferably NZ though!


----------



## Bushman (Sep 19, 2011)

Fair enough. I always wondered what it was about. Thanks for shedding some light on it. 
I toured N.Z playing rugby as a school boy and got punched out by a Maori at a party. I won't go into details (what happens on tour stays on tour eh!) but let's just say it was a bit of an over-reaction on his part I thought. It was a long time ago now but the inter-Tasman rivalry has been going long and strong. 
Despite this I consider you guys to be our Tasman brothers (I even have a Kiwi rugby mate!) and hope you guys win if we don't. 8)


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 19, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Haha... Well - where does it start???
> 
> Picture Wales - there's an England vs New Zealand final... Wales is on the SAME island as England. In fact... some may even say governed by the same government.... You don't even need a passport to go between the two countries... But who do you think the Welsh will support?
> 
> ...


Whooooooa! steady on Sheep molester, you got enough issues to be a Pom.......)))))))))


----------



## slim6y (Sep 19, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Whooooooa! steady on Sheep molester, you got enough issues to be a Pom.......)))))))))



HAHA!

I have no issues at all... Really... It's a whole country!!! 

I think we've always felt we need to prove ourselves against our brothers in Aussie....

But at the same, we've always been the small 'independent' brother! I remember ANZUS... We always choose to be different.

Unfortunately, our similarity to Australia is the tall poppy syndrome... And if the All Blacks don't win, we have some serious possibilities of depression and economic ruin.... So yeah... we take it a bit seriously hehe...

Lee - you must know what it's like when England under perform at the FIFA World Cup... It's probably very similar here (with less violence perhaps).


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 19, 2011)

slim6y said:


> HAHA!
> 
> I have no issues at all... Really... It's a whole country!!!
> 
> ...


I know where you're coming from Slim....Wales, Scotland and Ireland, have the inferiority complex with most things English, and want us to fail at everything, whereas most English want them to do well....not at our expense though.......As for the football, her indoors puts me on suicide watch, come Europeans and World cups...................................................


----------



## Bushman (Sep 19, 2011)

There's a bit of this getting around it seems. Australia like beating the mother country for similar reasons.  

I forgot to ask you something Slim. You mentioned that "Mr Cooper is feeling the Cooperhate - there's some hate out there for him here (it's official)." 
I assume that you're talking about Adam Ashley-Cooper here. Why is there "Cooperhate" out there?


----------



## slim6y (Sep 19, 2011)

Bushman said:


> There's a bit of this getting around it seems. Australia like beating the mother country for similar reasons.
> 
> I forgot to ask you something Slim. You mentioned that "Mr Cooper is feeling the Cooperhate - there's some hate out there for him here (it's official)."
> I assume that you're talking about Adam Ashley-Cooper here. Why is there "Cooperhate" out there?



Quade my friend... Adam Ashely - no real issue....

Rugby World Cup | Quade Cooper happy to be villain... | Stuff.co.nz


----------



## Bushman (Sep 19, 2011)

Ah!...the other Cooper. Yes, I can imagine that he gets up the oppositions (and their supporters) noses. Maybe it's a tactic  

Anyway, we're not even half way through the pool stage, so there's still a lot of rugby left to play. 
I'm hoping that the Samoans can cause another upset by surprising the Springboks (as they did to us), or am I grasping at straws?...maybe I'm just wishing for another upset so that the wallabies aren't the only surprise in this tournament. 
Another match-up that I'm looking forward to is the All Blacks - French encounter. They can be a clever outfit that have surprised many an unwary foe, although it's hard to imagine the All Blacks not making the final cut. 

To be honest, I'm probably just wanting to make myself feel a bit better after our shock loss to the Irish and would like to wipe a few smiles off some very happy chappies at the moment (present company excepted).


----------



## slim6y (Sep 20, 2011)

Bushman said:


> Ah!...the other Cooper. Yes, I can imagine that he gets up the oppositions (and their supporters) noses. Maybe it's a tactic
> 
> Anyway, we're not even half way through the pool stage, so there's still a lot of rugby left to play.
> I'm hoping that the Samoans can cause another upset by surprising the Springboks (as they did to us), or am I grasping at straws?...maybe I'm just wishing for another upset so that the wallabies aren't the only surprise in this tournament.
> ...



By many I think you mean New Zealand....

They ave a surprisingly good record against the ABs.... But at home, the ABs will be too strong.

Complacency lost us the game in 2007 against the French - this will not be a Graham Henry thing this time! 

And finally - a real challenge in the pool matches.

As for Samoa - Well, they came off second best in the Welsh contest - So I am not sure they can come up with a trump card against South Africa - but I also think that would be nice! 

Samoa have made the quarter finals before! In fact, three times before! So they have a good record! But have never made it further. Their current pool is the hardest pool they've ever been in!


----------



## Bushman (Sep 20, 2011)

I think that you're spot-on with your assessment there Slim. 

An analyst I was listening to recently reckons that it's mathematically possible for the wallabies to still come out on top of their pool. I think he said that it depends on how Italy go, who are playing Russia now...

Final score Italy 53 - Russia 17 (with a try by Luke Maclean from Townsville who's playing for Italy now). 
The Italians looked very good. They might be able to beat the Irish in the last match of the pool. If this happens then there's a chance that the wallabies can top their pool.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 20, 2011)

Bushman said:


> I think that you're spot-on with your assessment there Slim.
> 
> An analyst I was listening to recently reckons that it's mathematically possible for the wallabies to still come top of their pool. I think he said that it depends on how Italy go, who are playing Russia now...half time score is 38-7.
> Final score is Italy 53 - Russia 17 with a try by Luke Maclean from Townsville (he's playing for Italy now).
> The Italians look very good. They might be able to beat the Irish in the last match of the pool.



But if the Italians beat the Irish and secure another bonus point, that could send the Wallabies home from Pool Play - meaning the Wallabies will need to qualify for the next RWC!!!

But that would also rely on Ireland securing more points than Australia... Oh... Pool C is the hardest pool to pick!

If Italy beat Ireland and get the bonus point (and say they beat USA with bonus point) that will put Italy at 15 points.

Then if Australia beat Russia and USA with bonus points - that puts Australia on.... Yep... 15 points.

Then (assuming Ireland lose to Italy as above but still get a bonus point) but beat Russia (and maybe get a bonus point there) that takes them to 14 points... And Ireland go home...

But if Australia does NOT get the 2 bonus points then Australia (mathematically speaking) could be on a sad ride and very early one - going home!

But the way I see it - Australia will most likely come second in the pool and face the South Africans, and Ireland will come first and have to face the Welsh!

Either way - ONE big name is going home in round two...

Just as a side....

New Zealand and France are the ONLY two teams to have a perfect score so far (ie 10 points from two matches) - this weekend - Saturday... France meet New Zealand and will determine the pool standings....

If France beat NZ - it would be a bigger upset than the Australians losing to Ireland... But... If the ABs lose on Saturday, watch out Lee - the ABs will take England down and out in the second round....

I just feel for Argentina (assuming they make it - we'll find out this weekend in their clash with Scotland) - Argentina are unlikely to be able to compete against the All Blacks in round two... So Argentina will be praying for a French victory too... The Argentineans know they can beat France on the big stage!

Oh... I should be a rugby commentator!


- - - EXTRA - - -

NZ media fume over French RWC 'insult' - Yahoo! New Zealand Sport

France choosing the easy way out...

My laugh will be - France makes the finals - so does NZ - and NZ beats France 29 - 9 just like in 1987!

Or... Even better - England knocks France out in the Quarter Finals - this is the most likely and hopeful scenario!

Then Ireland knocks England out at the Semi Finals and it's a NZ v Ireland final and everyone in NZ won't mind who wins!!!


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 21, 2011)

You're giving me a headache Slim ..................ENGLAND V ALL BLACKS FINAL :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Sep 24, 2011)

This is the weekend I've been waiting for (in the pool matches).

England v Romania - will England be in the + 60 club with South Africa, Australia and NZ?

New Zealand v France - NZ needs to humiliate France because France don't want to win! If France win tonight, they might face the likes of Australia or even worse, South Africa... But if France lose they would face the likes of England and maybe Wales or Ireland. But I think France will suffer two humiliations in this world cup... Tonight against the All Blacks (49 - 10 my prediction) and then again in the second round against England.

Then on Sunday... Fiji v Samoa - Samoa will clean up!

Ireland will cement their top spot in their pool when they thrash Russia...

But the big one... The winner of Scotland v Argentina will be the one that most likely goes on to face the All Blacks in round two... I will be watching that game with all eagerness!

Go the ALL BLACKS!!!


----------



## Bushman (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks very much again for your excellent analysis Slim (in particular this one), as I couldn't get my head around the wallaby situation after our shock loss.

I'm curious as to why the Kiwis are O.K with Irish champions in this tournament.
Are the Irish very popular in N.Z for some reason? 


slim6y said:


> But if the Italians beat the Irish and secure another bonus point, that could send the Wallabies home from Pool Play - meaning the Wallabies will need to qualify for the next RWC!!!
> 
> But that would also rely on Ireland securing more points than Australia... Oh... Pool C is the hardest pool to pick!
> 
> ...


----------



## slim6y (Sep 28, 2011)

Bushman said:


> Thanks very much again for your excellent analysis Slim (in particular this one), as I couldn't get my head around the wallaby situation after our shock loss.
> 
> I'm curious as to why the Kiwis are O.K with Irish champions in this tournament.
> Are the Irish very popular in N.Z for some reason?



New Zealand has always played as an under dog - we bat well above our average in many sports (eg basketball, 4th in the world in the early 2000s, hockey etc... Even FIFA world cup - the only team to not have a loss) - but for the All Blacks - we assume (neigh - expect) they'll win!

So - we go in battling for the under dog - something that closely resembles us...

Australia - better than NZ in EVERYTHING (except rugby union perhaps) - Aussie - NZ's big brother... Ireland sorted our big (bully) brother out and hence, we love Ireland... NZ is more Scottish than Irish (but also English unfortunately) - but we've always had an affiliation with the Celts... But again, mostly Scotland (I live south of Dunedin, Dunedin is Gaelic for Edinburgh)...

This weekend, it'll be close rivalry between the Scots (the deep south of NZ) and the English (the rest of NZ) - But I think secretly most kiwis will be wanting the Scots to get through, because England is the biggest threat along with South Africa.

I made a mistake in the above commentary - Australia could finish either 1st, 2nd or 3rd in their pool (unlikely third of course because Italy have to win by enormous amounts over Ireland) - but no matter where Australia finish - so long in the top three, they'll not need to qualify for the next tournament in 2015.

I think most NZers (and I am speaking on behalf of 4 million people here) would obviously want to see the All Blacks secure their second world cup... But... Failing that... They would NOT like to see Australia, South Africa or England winning... But an under dog team - just like the kiwis... Ireland, Scotland, Wales... (not France). Even Argentina would be a glorious finish... But of course... There isn't a kiwi in this world that wouldn't want to see Richie McCaw with his paws around good ol' Bill... 

This weeks games so far have proven less than exciting - Italy edging over the States... Georgia rough but beating Romania... Canada and Japan draw for the SECOND time in a RWC (both teams sporting kiwi coaches).

But one thing I have been impressed with is the English TV (ITV) commentary following the Scots... They have all their hope riding on the backs of the Scots to beat England this weekend - this is the ONE game I MUST SEE!!!

Well - The weekend - can I put the predictions out here?


South Africa by at least 20 over Samoa (to see RSA finish top of their pool)

Australia by 60 (at least) over Russia (Aussie will finish second in their pool)

France by 30 (at least) over Tonga (France will finish second in their pool)

Scotland by 3... (BIG CALL) over England... But it won't be enough to see the English going home early... As England will get the bonus point. England will finish 1st, Scotland, unfortunately 3rd for the first time ever!

Argentina by 45 over Georgia and bonus point to finish second in their pool and face the All Blacks in the quarters...

New Zealand by 50+ over Canada for NZ to finish on a perfect 20 points and top their pool - NZ has NEVER lost a pool game in all 6 RWCs!

Wales by 30 over Fiji to finish second in their pool.

And the final game...

Ireland by 20 over Italy, Ireland will remain unbeaten in their pool....

Anyone beg to differ (go on Lee, tell me England can beat Scotland by scoring tries.....)?


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 29, 2011)

Completely agree with everything, apart from .............................................you are having a giggle of course!!!!!

England will batter the Sweatie's by 20...


----------



## slim6y (Sep 29, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Completely agree with everything, apart from .............................................you are having a giggle of course!!!!!
> 
> England will batter the Sweatie's by 20...



Passion v Skills... 

You fink i'm havin a laff do ya?

I guess only time will tell... Still, my outcome suggests England go through to round two though.... I could have more schnitz and giggles at the rose's expense 

Two DAYS!!!

--- Something NEW to hand ---

I discovered something very cool while watching the Romania and Georgia game...

Using the streams from: http://forum.wiziwig.eu/forums/40-Rugby 

I could access the stream on my PS3 (only a couple of streams, because adverts made it impossible to watch) and therefore could watch on the big screen! Wasn't perfect I admit... But I'm certainly not complaining...


----------



## slim6y (Oct 3, 2011)

* * * The Quarter Finals * * *

So - no surprises here then - shame about my Scottish prediction though - it was close for 79 minutes!

But the Scottish newspapers made it pretty clear - No Tries... No Finals...

Australia easily the second best team in their pool... Ireland using that boring style of rugby that just won't work against Wales or England (because England invented that style). And of course South Africa, lucky to get through on top... But now they meet their arch enemy...

And the All Blacks... At their choking stage... 

Four Northern Hemisphere teams vs Four Southern Hemisphere teams...

With at least 2 from each being evicted!

QF1 Ireland v Wales

Who knows - who cares? None will make the finals (hahaha)... If Ireland made the finals it would be an amazing feat... But I think they're nearing their used by date and Wales won't go politely either... At least one of these teams will be playing for third and fourth 

QF2 England v France

Who would back the French after their appalling display against Tonga! Tonga did themselves proud, but France... Are they really a top 5 side? England will demolish France in the usual boring fashion. But Johnny better be better with his boots, Eden park hasn't been kind to him before!

QF3 South Africa v Australia 

Australia have met South Africa almost 70 times... And South Africa have the better record with Australia only winning 36% of the time! 
My money is on South Africa. But you can't write off a rampant Wallabies side... Defence will let them down, attack will prove they're superior in the backs... I'm sorry... I just can't see Australia getting up here... But, it's too close to call!!!

QF4 New Zealand v Argentina

NZ has NEVER choked against Argentina, but Argentina is no unworthy foe.... Entering the Four Nations next year, they'll be lifting their game and soon... They'll nudge the northern side(s) out of the top 4... But not this year... Argentina must already be feeling it - they're going home....

Any other predictions?

(would love Wales to go onto win the whole tournament as I picked them in my RWC draw!



Wales


----------



## Bushman (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks again for your comprehensive analysis Slim. I never thought that I would get the best updates and projections for the rugby world cup on APS! 
The Aussies are taking the hard road to the finals, having to defeat the Springboks and then the All Blacks on the way, where England will be waiting for them. I'd love to see us defeat our Tasman brothers but one game at a time. We have to deal with the boks first.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Oct 9, 2011)

Well played, the Taffie's and the Frogs......


----------



## slim6y (Oct 9, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Well played, the Taffie's and the Frogs......



It appears I was wrong - the poor old POMEs - they go home empty handed... I could be wrong for the third and fourth spot to... Maybe Wales make the finals???

C'mon All Blacks...

SEMIS!

Well done Australia - The biggest test next week - we should just call this game the 'final'

NZ was always going to meet South Africa... but Australia dealt that idea a savage blow!

So... Wales to beat France (hopefully - because...)

Australia will lose to New Zealand...

This will see the two BIGGEST Rugby nations in the world (Wales and NZ) meeting in a final...

OR....

NZ vs France...

Check this out:

In 1987 Australia played Wales for third and fourth (with Wales taking it out)

and... Get this...

NZ played France in the finals (with NZ winning that one).

It is totally possible that EXACTLY the same 3rd and 4th places occurs!!!

By the way, the third/fourth place that Wales won... was 22 - 21 (amazing game - better than the final).

1987 is repeating itself...


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 10, 2011)

Aus/SA game.Best springbok on the field without doubt was Quade Cooper.We were extremely lucky to get away with a win.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 10, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> Aus/SA game.Best springbok on the field without doubt was Quade Cooper.We were extremely lucky to get away with a win.



He's also a great kiwi too  This weekend we'll see how good of a kiwi he is


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 10, 2011)

slim6y said:


> He's also a great kiwi too  This weekend we'll see how good of a kiwi he is



On his last few performances he should be dropped,if the last game doesn't get him dropped nothing will!


----------



## Bushman (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow! What a weekend of rugby! Superb performances mixed with deep disappointment! 

Saturday's quarter finals were both first rate games and a pleasure to watch. Wales and France both had excellent matches and were deserving winners. Le frogs played one of their freakishly good games (that they are capable of) to produce another upset. I reckon that the cross-channel rivalry that they have with England brings out their best. 

By contrast Sunday's QF's weren't that enjoyable to watch. The Wallabies v's Bok's game was quite stressful and almost painful to watch. I agree with Ramsayi that Quade's performance was a shocker! ...to the point where you wonder if he'd been paid a handsome sum to spoil things for the Wallabies. I'm sure that wouldn't actually be the case but you'd be forgiven for thinking it, as he almost single-handedly ruined our chances. The Springboks were fiercely competitive though and put so much pressure on us that we couldn't get quick free-flowing ball. 
The same thing happened to the All Blacks for the first 60 minutes, except they didn't have an enemy within like Quade seemed to be. The New Zealanders should love the guy now, especially if he has another bad day at the office next week. We can't beat the All Blacks if Quade doesn't have a brilliant game, if indeed he's given another chance (which he probably will, as we really do need him to beat the Kiwis). But he _must_ be on song, otherwise, I agree that he should be taken off the paddock.


----------



## saximus (Oct 10, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> On his last few performances he should be dropped,if the last game doesn't get him dropped nothing will!


Maybe they will assume he put his one **** game behind him for the comp and keep him 

Forgive me if this is a dumb question but who were the favourites to be in the final? Looking at the fixture it seems like the semi next week between Aus and NZ should have been the final (even if SA had beaten us). So why wasn't the competition geared to getting those teams into the final? Or was it supposed to be England vs NZ?


----------



## slim6y (Oct 10, 2011)

saximus said:


> Maybe they will assume he put his one **** game behind him for the comp and keep him
> 
> Forgive me if this is a dumb question but who were the favourites to be in the final? Looking at the fixture it seems like the semi next week between Aus and NZ should have been the final (even if SA had beaten us). So why wasn't the competition geared to getting those teams into the final? Or was it supposed to be England vs NZ?



As far as I am aware, it's just a pot of countries, first and second tier. 

The first tier countries (the 8 quarter finalists and third place getters in pool play from the previous RWC) occupy the first 8 and following 4 spots respectively (random selection) with the host being the top spot of Pool A.

The second tier countries play off for their rights to fill the remaining 8 spots.

Therefore, in this RWC the favourites would have been Australia and NZ to be in the finals... But because Australia lost to Ireland in pool play, that dream is shattered. 

Then as soon as Australia lost, England was the next favourite... (because the Boks had to meet NZ to get to the finals - also shattered). 

Now, it appears Wales have talked themselves up to the top spot - Wales Online seems to only talk of RWC success!!!

Australia will have to really have their game on if they want to beat the All Blacks at Eden Park - it's a tough encounter, it will be grizzly, but who ever wins should be the victor of the final (that's my prediction and I'm sticking to it).



The remain


----------



## Bushman (Oct 11, 2011)

slim6y said:


> ...Now, it appears Wales have talked themselves up to the top spot - Wales Online seems to only talk of RWC success!!!
> 
> Australia will have to really have their game on if they want to beat the All Blacks at Eden Park - it's a tough encounter, it will be grizzly, but who ever wins should be the victor of the final (that's my prediction and I'm sticking to it).


Wales do look good and play a tight game but overconfidence can be a team's downfall. Even if the overconfidence is not coming from the team (which it probably isn't), it can put unnecessary pressure on a team to their detriment. 
I agree with your prediction that the winner of the trans-Tasman clash will be the likely champions, although it's dangerous to under-estimate the French, as we've seen. They must fancy their chances.
Likewise, the Welsh shouldn't be taken lightly, however to win this world cup I think that lethal back-line attacks will be necessary. Securing possession through set pieces will be critical to getting the quick ball that is going to be required to win this world cup. 
May the best team win!


----------



## slim6y (Oct 15, 2011)

Four teams left...Three of those teams coached by kiwis...

I'm a pure born kiwi - and I admit, we put so much pressure on our team... As a nation we really feel it when they fail, we are lifted with victory (like I've never seen before - my most memorable was the 1995 America's Cup victory, hopefully 2011, October 23, will see celebrations like this again).

I am actually nervous (for a number of reasons this weekend - some of which involve a female but also the All Blacks game... Why do I do it to myself? I could have waited for the female part!!). If by some disasdter, Australia go through to the finals, then I hope tonight sees Wales also entering that fight!

Go WALES!

Go THE ALL BLACKS!

Did you also know that three of the four remaining teams have kiwis as coaches?

I will be unavailable from 8:30pm (NZDST) on the 16th of October (indefinitely depending on the outcome)...


----------



## Cockney_Red (Oct 15, 2011)

dragons v wallabies


----------



## slim6y (Oct 15, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> dragons v wallabies



So long the Dragons are the winners I'd be ok with that... But I somehow think that the Wallabies (with Cooper) will not surpass the All Blacks even without Dan Carter - he may be the general, but so was Andrew Mehrtens in 1995, and we didn't win then either!

I am completely satisfied that the All Blacks will be good enough on Sunday night to beat the Wallabies. However, I am very nervous never-the-less as this is the biggest test in the last 24 years!


----------



## sesa-sayin (Oct 15, 2011)

I thaught with Mehrtens kicking, the Blacks were unbeatable, but it was not 2 b....i still remember what he said after the game........................" We just did not turn up at the office to-day "........was it really as long ago as 1995 ???????????


----------



## slim6y (Oct 15, 2011)

sesa-sayin said:


> I thaught with Mehrtens kicking, the Blacks were unbeatable, but it was not 2 b....i still remember what he said after the game........................" We just did not turn up at the office to-day "........was it really as long ago as 1995 ???????????



It really was 95 

And at least half of the team shouldn't have turned up to the office that day - they were as sick as dogs (that were actually sick, not happy yappy dogs... but sick ones).


----------



## Cockney_Red (Oct 15, 2011)

Slim, the Blacks will choke, and Wales have been excellent.....60's and 70's revisited......go the taffie red dragons...


----------



## Bushman (Oct 15, 2011)

Heartbreak for the Welsh. They deserved to win. The French were lucky to get through.

I can't wait for tomorrow afternoon's trans-Tasman double! Australia v's New Zealand in both codes! I can't ever remember when both union and league played test matches on the same day, let alone back to back. 8)
I don't usually watch league but it'll be a great double act with the rugby.


----------



## longqi (Oct 15, 2011)

French rarely play 2 bad games in a row
But Aus or NZ will easily beat them if they play the style they did today


----------



## slim6y (Oct 16, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Slim, the Blacks will choke, and Wales have been excellent.....60's and 70's revisited......go the taffie red dragons...



So - you think NZ are chokers?

What about your homeland... They choke before the gates are even opened!

Australia.... Let's remind Australians about the Rugby League World Cup.... Or the Cricket... And there's plenty of other tall poppies out there too!

NZ - rugby... that's it... Because we're Numero Uno - and we stand so tall and proud of this fact, that when you loose a game, the world seems to come down on you and call you 'a choker'.

How hard is it (do you think?) to win seven games (at this level) in a row?

Australia hasn't (and won't even if they win tonight).

France nor Wales will be able to hold that one high as well.

South Africa have done it before...

England have done it before....

But ever has Australia (nor NZ for that matter).

Tonight is as good as the final. And I think home nerves are substantial, but the Australians - they won't be getting it easy. It will be the hardest gae of their entire lives, and the media have done it to them by talking 'down' the opposition so much, and yet in NZ... Note... We have almost excluded the competition from the equation and worried about our own mayhem in the back line!

Either way, I think tonight will be the most amazing game of rugger in the World Cup - maybe even of all time!

All I hope for (and pray) is that NZ makes it to the finals like 1987 against France... and Australia make it to the 4th place (again, just like in 1987). So far.... The only difference between this and 1987 is that France beat Australia to make it to this point... And NZ beat Wales!

Wales - the most gutsy team ever - I don't think they deserved to lose - and sin binning would have been enough for Warburton... 10 minutes...

FINALLY!!! A prediction that paid off 

Go NZ!!! Into the finals we go!


----------



## Cockney_Red (Oct 17, 2011)

Calm down...

How the frogs have reached the final, god only knows....should be plain sailing for the Blacks now


----------



## slim6y (Oct 23, 2011)

Well there be it...

This is the day I brought home my new puppy dog (a border collie cross) which is named Piri - not after the All Black surprisingly enough, but after the chilli...

The All Blacks keep the cup in the tightest contested, lowest scoring final in history! Well done to the All Blacks and yay... I can finally relax now!!!


----------



## cactus2u (Oct 24, 2011)

Not the final we all/most expected by a long shot. Shows the advantages of having the likes of percentage kickers Mehrtens,Fox & Carter in the team.
woohoo!!!!! 4 years for our young guns to mature & become more game savvy before defendin in the UK


----------

